# what kind of bow do u shoot?



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

im just wondering cuz i shoot a pse spyder


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

See Below :wink:


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*2007 Browning Mirage*









_See Below_


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ahh, another who shoots a pse!
i shoot the pse legacy (50#) from the heritage series adn just ordered a kudu (60#).


----------



## diamondshooter9 (Jan 6, 2007)

*what i shoot*

i shoot a diamond liberty


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

shooting a browning rage right now, hae a hoyt avenger on the way tho 

mossy


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

*bow i shoot*

right now i shoot a mathews conquest pro for target and a mathews rival pro for hunting but i am soon buying a apex 7 for target.

Chris Jr


----------



## austincrutchfie (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a pse nova right now but gonna get somethin else this summer


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i have two bows that i shoot but all together i have three bows. The first bow is a Martin Scepter 4 in the colorado copper color. the other is a Martin 05 slayr that i use for 3-d and hunting and i have a 05 cougar 3 and its for sale if someine would be interested in it.


----------



## The_Arc_Angel (Sep 22, 2006)

*Up*

Here is my Junk Below!

Dont anyone say its the best bow blah blah cause it aint all that great! I will be changing it very soon!


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I shoot an 07' hoyt vectrix xl!!


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

how do you like the new 07 hoyts?

mossy


----------



## bow_man1231 (Feb 11, 2006)

DARTON IS THERE EVEN ANOTHER MAKE THAT COMES CLOSE :thumbs_up :teeth: :shade:


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

ive got an equalizer ordered


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

umm, a bad growing trend here is that you think it is the bow taht makes the difference- it doesn't. how well you shoot depends on you abillity and should NOT reside in the equipment you buy. the Native Americans got game consistently with bows and arrows the crafted with primitive tools. as have some people now-a-days. having the best bow, or the best arrows, or what ever is a fool thing to get into. haing a bow you are good with is more important.

i have still-hunted deer with a handcrafted hickory bow and wild elm shafts and taken some nice game (from an area that is overhunted to insanity).

skill, not gear.


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I shoot a CSS Encore and love it


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

signature


----------



## redrider86401 (Jul 26, 2006)

i shoot bill stewerts recurve and longbow


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

redrider86401 said:


> i shoot bill stewerts recurve and longbow


isn't traditional awsome?


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

austincrutchfie said:


> I have a pse nova right now but gonna get somethin else this summer


Hey man, you should really try one of these out, by the way this is crabclawjr








see below................


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*what i shoot*

See Below.......love this bow...first year out with it..shot 2 deer..Ty Noe


----------



## BowtechBoy4 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Bowtech Equalizer*

Bowtechs are really good shotting bows and will keep getting better


----------



## lug (Nov 21, 2003)

DARTON TEMPEST:wink:


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*Mathews*

Mathews Conquest 4 for 3d.

Mathews Outback for hunting

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## tracy (Mar 10, 2006)

Mathews Switchback x/t


----------



## spotboy (Aug 6, 2006)

'06 AR 35 SD- hunting and 3d
'06 PSE Mojo 3d- spots


----------



## Canuck-in-PA (Jan 14, 2007)

Trykon.


----------



## #1hunter123 (Oct 24, 2006)

look down(@ my signature)


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

*Reflex, Fred Bear, Darton:*

*Here They are...*


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

and there is another Bear bow I dont have a pic of, its like 20+ years old


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

bow_man1231 said:


> DARTON IS THERE EVEN ANOTHER MAKE THAT COMES CLOSE :thumbs_up :teeth: :shade:



HAHAHA........ no i dont think so, btw ill give yah about 50$ for your complete bow??? sound like enough for a darton? 


Below`````


----------



## elvis (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm shooting a browning, but my dad just orderd me a mathews ignition. 


Houston Jennings


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

Shoot a mathews switchback xt.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

trufire06 said:


> HAHAHA........ no i dont think so, btw ill give yah about 50$ for your complete bow??? sound like enough for a darton?
> 
> 
> Below`````


Haha then ill give ya 75 for that hoyt. lol :wink: 

Mathews LX for hunting and competition
Robertson Longbow for Trad
I piddle paddle with bowying so ive got 3 homemade longbows at home.
Pearson Bushmaster for bowfishing big game
And of course
Browning Barracuda for most of my bowfishing.


----------



## smwingmaster870 (Sep 18, 2006)

*bowtech*

i shoot a bowtech old glory for everything... they make other bows???


----------



## NS17IL (Dec 14, 2005)

I shot a Switchback XT and a Martin Septer II for fun.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

I shoot a Mathews Conquest 3 in rootbeer for spots and 3d and a PSE Venom for hunting .

A.j.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

*bow i shoot*

see below:smile:


----------



## deerslayer41522 (Jan 9, 2007)

07 Martin Slayer Extreme


----------



## Quickdraw Jr. (Jan 23, 2007)

pse spider rimfire 60 pounds 230 fps but im wanting a elite ice man those bows are smokin!!


----------



## Mustang1020 (Jan 9, 2007)

07 Hoyt Vectrix and PSE Polaris


----------



## Mustang1020 (Jan 9, 2007)

mossy835 said:


> how do you like the new 07 hoyts?
> 
> mossy


LOVE IT!!:shade:


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

2006 Switchback Xt


----------

